# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Anyone try "oil pulling"

## Total Eclipse

Has anyone tried this?





> "Oil pulling, or placing oil in the mouth to kill harmful bacteria, seems  to have caught on recently. It's a controversial practice"
> 
> "
> *How to Do Oil Pulling:* The concept is incredibly simple. Basically, a person swishes a couple teaspoons of a vegetable based oil (coconut,  sesame or olive) in the mouth for 20 minutes and then spits it out and  rinses well.  Oil pulling is best done in the morning, before eating or  drinking anything, though Dr. Bruce Fife suggests that it can be done  before each meal if needed for more severe infections or dental  problems.
> *How to do oil pulling:*
> 
> *Put 1-2 teaspoons of oil into the mouth.* I prefer to use 2 teaspoons of organic coconut oil.  I scoop it out as a solid and let it melt in my mouth before swishing  (I donât like the texture of solid coconut oil). I also pour a few drops  of Brushing Blend (naturally antibacterial) into the mix.*Swish for 20 minutes*. Apparently the timing is key, according to Dr. Bruce Fife, author of Oil Pulling Therapy,  as this is long enough to break through plaque and bacteria but not  long enough that the body starts re-absorbing the toxins and bacteria.  The oil will get thicker and milky as it mixed with saliva during this  time and it should be creamy-white when spit out.*Spit oil into the trash can*.  Especially if you  have a septic system like I doâ¦ donât spit into the sink! Do not swallow  the oil as it is hopefully full of bacteria, toxins and pus that are  now not in the mouth!*Rinse well with warm water*. Warm water seems to  clean the mouth better (my opinion). I swish a few times with warm water  to get any remaining oil out of my mouth.*Brush well*. I prefer to brush with Brushing Blend to make sure any remaining bacteria is killed."



http://wellnessmama.com/7866/oil-pul...r-oral-health/

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I've heard of this, but I never tried it. Twenty minutes is too long for my liking >.<. Maybe if I had some mouth badness going on, but otherwise I'm not a good candidate for this. I have a hard enough time not swallowing my mouthwash in the 60 seconds it's in my mouth...which is why I need to find one without fluoride.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I've heard of this, but I never tried it. Twenty minutes is too long for my liking >.<. Maybe if I had some mouth badness going on, but otherwise I'm not a good candidate for this. I have a hard enough time not swallowing my mouthwash in the 60 seconds it's in my mouth...which is why I need to find one without fluoride.



So as a training dental assistant you don't have any caution against it?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> So as a training dental assistant you don't have any caution against it?



We never learned about any remedies like this, probably because if there's any truth to them being beneficial that means less people having to go to the dentist. Money money money. $$$$$$

I don't see how it could harm your mouth though.  ::

----------


## enfield

i had never heard of this. coffee can be good against bacteria in your mouth too. on the downisde, i dont think its helping with the yellowness of my teeth.  i think if you chewed on cilantro and stuff like that  that can be good as well. i used to eat a handful of cilantro when i fed my rabbit just in case. i have some coconut oil but i dont really want to put in my mouth and not for 20minutes, thats so long. what are you supposed to do, swish it in your mouth in the morning while you're showering?

----------


## Total Eclipse

> i had never heard of this. coffee can be good against bacteria in your mouth too. on the downisde, i dont think its helping with the yellowness of my teeth.  i think if you chewed on cilantro and stuff like that  that can be good as well. i used to eat a handful of cilantro when i fed my rabbit just in case. i have some coconut oil but i dont really want to put in my mouth and not for 20minutes, thats so long. what are you supposed to do, swish it in your mouth in the morning while you're showering?



They say not to put it down the drain so as long as you spit it out in a waste bin you can? I have heard some sites say 3-5 minutes and do a 20 minute per-weekly.

----------


## enfield

> They say not to put it down the drain so as long as you spit it out in a waste bin you can? I have heard some sites say 3-5 minutes and do a 20 minute per-weekly.



yeah you wouldn't want it to go down the shower drain because then it could clog it. 3-5 mins isn't so bad, i read something you said about your wisdom teeth giving you problems? thats what im worried of and why im trying to take a bit better care of my teeth, so they didn't need to come out. getting them pulled terrifies me.  to not get them pulled i need to keep them healthy and not infected. to keep them from getting infected i need my mouth environment to be good. so im avoiding sugar and too much carbs when i can and trying to counteract whatever bad stuff i may be eating with some better stuff. your teeth can even regenerate and undo the damage that was done to them in the early stages if you are really good to them. so far i seem to be doing okay, but im avoiding going to the dentist ever since they wanted to pull them >.<

----------

